

Ask HN: Utilizing wasted time, to work on my startup? - wstdtm

I work in a startup. Naturally, the environment is very focused on getting things done, rather than hours put into the day.<p>I however have created a reputation of coming to the office early, and staying all day, every day.<p>I'm not a developer. My specific role sometimes leaves me with gaps of time where I'm left waiting for things to do.<p>It kills me to think that if I were putting this dead time into my own side projects, I'd be moving at a much faster rate.<p>Talking to my boss about this seems like a pretty insane concept however.<p>Any suggestions?<p>(used a throwaway account here)
======
michael_dorfman
Any particular reason you can't go to your boss and ask what you can do in
your dead time to help move the company forward?

------
NonEUCitizen
Why not do some QA, documentation, etc. for the developers?

